# tabletop replica of pearl harbour 40k



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

o.k. i was watching an old favorite movie of mine last night on tv and when the movie finished it hit me. i want to create a battle field similar to the pearl harbour base. and this is part of my new years resolution create a good table top to play on. i already have a 4x4' table and its boring just for city. but with this it combines city and grass to my linking. it will end up having bunkers,earth shaker battery, control tower (theres a pic of it at the bottm), plane hangars for a maurderer bomber and 3 thunder bolt fighters, the hq building will have an arvis transport landing so that my IG leaders can leave quickly, and also will have 4 aa autocannons to stop other flyers. bear in mind i will not be doing this all at once but through out the year. any advice on what i can expect or helpful advice. do you think i can do it, building the beuildings.



















note: also the the whole place will not be battle damaged lots. also the water will be made from resein i know how to use the stuff and its rock hard. 

the bottom of the battle field will be braced so avoid warping.

also i found some vids on the place so i know what it looks like 













help me on this people.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I think thats a great idea. Are you going to add pillboxes or a fenced Watchtower sort of deal?


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yep the whole lot. barbed wire, sand bags, pillboxes, fences if mesh. the tank lot will have barbed wire and mesh wire to stop intruders.

also forgot to tell ya that it will be 6x4 or 8x4 which do you think suits it.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Make it 8x4, you can have a longer runway. I am concerned about the prospect of all that grass, however, as one army would get lots of cover while the other wouldn't. Although you could just play the short way with 12" deployment, it's something to think about. 

Great idea, though. I always loved the descriptions of the MAB in Double Eagle. Looking forward to seeing pics if you go through with this.

-Dirge


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Amazing Idea! Keep updating on progression if this gets off the ground!

CHeers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

You watch this on T.V lately? 

i missed it 

Anywho Great idea! doing something like this would make for a very cool table.

having it 8 by 4 would be best, space everything out more, also from memory the grasy bits don't have hills but for the sake of you or your opp put some hills in there for a cover save on the first couple of turns.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well it was on last night on nbn at like 10pm i think it was. o.k 8x4 it is. i will be starting in 2 days hopefully


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

That sounds a brilliant idea!
I look forward to seeing some pictures.
Pearl Harbour is a well good film (Not as good as top gun though)


----------



## TurtleTide (Oct 19, 2008)

woooow....:shok: hehe have fun dude, i can tell that its guna take you a long time...:shok:
i'd love to see how the finished project will look like, but who knows when that will be, it is a huge thing your planning to do...

and i agree with dirge, the grass bit would be a little unfair dont u think? unless your planning to put in craters, fences hills and stuff like that to make it a bit fair to the poor suckers attackin you

anyways have fun doin this!!!:biggrin:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i know you will be one of the many attacker turtle and it will be fair or unfair depends on my mood.


----------

